# Grooming both cat and dog. What type of comb?



## tinkermiss (Oct 15, 2011)

First of all I have a 5 year old Shih-Tzu who looooves being groomed and a (too be exact) 20.5 months cat. Medium hair.

Phoenix loves for me to groom her. She will purr like crazy. However she hates by her bum being brushed. The way her fur sits she gets little knots. I like to get them out before they become mats. I use a regular brush for the rest of her body (longer metal kind of "teeth" with the rubber end) Works great. But then I use a comb as well. It has wider teeth and spaced out more than a flea comb. I use this comb near her bum and by her neck. Should I use a different type of comb by her bum? Would it knot so easily? Also at a dollar store near where I live they sell these metal combs that trimming blades on them, would that work better (trimming the fur) to eliminate any little knots?

Now for Oscar: For him I use the same as for Phoenix as it works PERFECTLY for his thicker coat. However not so great for his legs. What type of comb should I use for his legs? Also is there an easy way to clean ears and face?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not an expert on cats, by any stretch of the imagination. I own one short haired cat who requires a bath once every few months and that's it. That being said, I do know that the basics of grooming (such as brushing and combing) for dogs apply to cats as well. You should be using the brush all over the body, and then using the comb to check for any tangles you missed. So brush, then comb through, then if you catch some tangles in the comb, brush again. The brush should be a soft slicker...it sounds like you are using a pin brush, which, IMO, doesn't work as well. Pin brushes are for dogs with super long hair, like a shih tzu or poodle in show coat. For combs, I personally use a greyhound comb...it has fine teeth on one end and courser teeth on the other. I would NOT recommend those combs with trimming blades on them...I think I know what you are talking about, and I never could understand how those things would do anything other than make a mess. Also, kitties need to be bathed, just like dogs. Here's an article (written by a cat groomer) that explains everything much better then I can.  http://groomwise.typepad.com/ncgia_national_cat_groome/2011/11/what-is-humane.html 

The same thing goes for Oscar. A brushing with a slicker followed by combing. As far as cleaning faces...well, my mom uses waterless shampoo on our Lhasa's face when it gets dirty...it seems to work fine, you just have to be careful not to get any into the eyes! Sometimes a clean wet washcloth will work too. 

Hope I helped!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I do groom cats, lots of them. Exactly what Mom23doggies said! I would like to add, that my favorite cat come, is a teflon coated greyhound comb with longer teeth, at least 1.5 inches, as it slides thru the cat coat better, and minimizes static.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> I do groom cats, lots of them.


 You are so much braver than me!  I've helped groom a few (as in held them) and that was enough...I have no desire to try using clippers on them!


----------

